# Problems with my pen drive



## dabster (Sep 30, 2005)

Friends  i am having a small probs  with my pen drive cum mp3 player.
Its 256 mb  of  cost  Rs.2300  .
One day  i used  it to copy some power point presentation. after that i is not detected on any comp. it switches over  from general mode to file modes. it shows all  attributes it has  it's FM  is working  fine .  there  is not any  songs stored in that  that why i cant say whether  its player is working or not. I use male to male data transfer  cable. Any way  i am  not able  to connect  it  to comp  to transfer music file . Tell  me what had  happened  to it .
I need  help . if anybody having same experience take pain to write me  solution.


----------



## rohanbee (Sep 30, 2005)

Not too sure about what exactly is wrong but suggesting anyways, wait for some better info though...............can you format it or some thing. Some of the cheaper mp3 players based on flash drives should not be used for data storage (or so i have been led to believe, i might be wrong)


----------



## brijesh2308 (Mar 21, 2009)

when i plug in my pen drive its saying "write protected" and no operation is being performed what should i do


----------

